

Israeli Entrepreneur Hacks Girlfriend's Facebook Relationship Status to Propose - vccafe
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2251307/Do-want-change-relationship-status-The-amazing-Facebook-proposal.html
she said yes!
======
monochromatic
Daily Mail? Keep that trash off of HN.

